

Share stuff from Dropbox in your Facebook Groups - derpenxyne
https://blog.dropbox.com/index.php/share-stuff-from-dropbox-in-your-facebook-groups/

======
webwanderings
Now people can finally reveal their illegal downloads to the world through
Facebook.

------
jamesbritt
Getting comfy with Facebook makes me leery of Dropbox's commitment to privacy.

------
spicyj
Looks like a huge partnership for Dropbox -- congrats guys.

------
addflip
Very useful. I didn't think it was possible to make Dropbox better but... they
did.

------
ed209
I'm not sure how useful this is [for me]. All the computers I access Facebook
from I already have a synced dropbox set of directories so choosing one of
those is just as much effort as choosing the from the Dropbox picker menu.

I can see that it could be useful for people accessing facebook from public
computers or other temporary devices.

When I first read it I assumed you got a directory in Dropbox that when you
posted a document to it, it added it automatically to the linked facebook
group.

------
jefftchan
I wonder what this means for <http://filepicker.io> It's validation of the
market but they're not part of the deal.

~~~
brettcvz
We're working on it :D

To me, this is a big win for Dropbox but a big detriment to the ecosystem and
other storage players. It's essentially like saying "Only works in IE6" -
worked well to buy IE lock-in, but was a Bad Thing for the web. We, of course,
want to help rectify this!

------
techn9ne
I wonder if it will work from mobile?

------
DanielBMarkham
Great partnership, however I do not want to become one with the Facebook
collective. I spend too much time over there already.

Aside from my personal feelings about Facebook being the devil, congrats on a
neat feature.

~~~
HaloZero
Whenever anything with Facebook goes up on Hacker News why does at least one
person always feel like mentioning that either they "dislike using facebook"
or "don't use facebook at all"?

~~~
emmett
Basically for the same reason that this onion article is funny:

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/area-man-constantly-
mention...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/area-man-constantly-mentioning-
he-doesnt-own-a-tel,429/)

------
emergencynap
What's next? Stack overflow?

